# 3/28/08 - Walleye Movements Studied in Sandusky River and Bay



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

taff from the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife, in conjunction with researchers from The Ohio State University, will continue research on walleye movements during this year?s spring spawning runs in Sandusky River and Bay. This marks the third year the division has researched the movements of this sportfish in the Sandusky River.

More...


----------

